# Extrem Kühlung für die FritzBox



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*Extrem Kühlung für die FritzBox*

So Hier eine Selbst gebastelte Kühlung für die FritzBox. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Fritze sehr heiß wird was nicht so förderlich für die Stabilität ist. Die Datenraten brachen ein und ich bekam diese Idee. Eingendlich sehr einfach bloß das Gehäuse entfernen war nicht schön. 
hier die FritzBox ohne Gehäuse 
http://www.imagebanana.com/view/sesxu6j8/IMG_37383.JPG


Bischen Wärmeleitpaste:
http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/01smnfwu/IMG_37421.JPG

Dann hab ich in der Kiste mit den alten Zeugs gewühlt ^^ und tatsächlich einen Kühlkörper von der Xbox gefundenund nen kleinen Minilüfter von einem alten CPU 

http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/bze78hr0/IMG_37431.JPG


Alter Usb von Handy Kabel
http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/7mgespf7/IMG_37461.JPG

Naja dann schnell Lötstation anschmeißen löten und mit Schrumpfschlauch sichern
http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/1o9kmd6p/IMG_37491.JPG

Tja und schon sind wir fertig mit der Idee die an einem besonders heißen Tag entstanden ist (heute ist schon verdammt heiß)
http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/j3dyc9el/thumb/IMG_37511.JPGhttp://www.imagebanana.com/view/j3dyc9el/IMG_37511.JPG

Juhu Zocken ohne Probleme mit dem Internet 
Ich freue mich über verbesserungsvorschläge Kritik und auch Lob
Habt ihr auch sowas, wenn ja Postet mal Fotos täte mich sehr interessieren.

​


----------



## True Monkey (23. August 2011)

*AW: Extrem Kühlung für die FritzBox*

Ich hätte einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für dich .......


Die Bilder hier im Forum direkt hochladen denn so schau ich sie mir nicht an 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## SlashBuster (23. August 2011)

*AW: Extrem Kühlung für die FritzBox*

Ok ^^


----------



## der8auer (23. August 2011)

*AW: Extrem Kühlung für die FritzBox*

Ich denke ein Thema reicht dafür: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...bliche-hitze-draussen-und-auch-drinnen-2.html

Lade deine Bilder usw. bitte dort hoch.

*closed*


----------

